# Can you transfer in expired credits?



## Tacoma (Mar 4, 2021)

Someone is selling expired credits. Can they be transferred or is it too much of a risk? I have only ever bought credits that still have a while before they expire.

TIA
Joan


----------



## bizaro86 (Mar 4, 2021)

Tacoma said:


> Someone is selling expired credits. Can they be transferred or is it too much of a risk? I have only ever bought credits that still have a while before they expire.
> 
> TIA
> Joan


Expired credits can't be transferred. The seller can book a new reservation using them and rent that to you, but it would be in their account, using their HK, and would need a guest certificate.


----------



## Tacoma (Mar 4, 2021)

Thanks for the response. I didn't know if it would work and knew it would be easier to find out on TUG.


----------



## PClapham (Mar 15, 2021)

Exactly what I just posted about!  We have that week at Shawnee Village partly for expired credits.  That tells me that we need to try to use the expired ones and sell the rest of the credits which expire the end of July.  I have posted on wmowners to try to sell them.
Anita (husband is Pete)


----------

